# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اصابة سفاري - مامون ابوشيبه

## مرتضي دياب

** تجدد إصابة سفاري خبر مزعج جداً واستمرارية غياب اللاعب تشكل مهدداً فنياً للفريق بالنقص في خط الدفاع.


* الطبيب الأمريكي في الإمارات أفاد بأن اللاعب سيحتاج إلى إجراء عملية جراحية في ألمانيا في حالة عدم الإستجابة للعلاج الذي تم تحديده أولاً ويشمل الحقن والعقاقير وجلسات علاجية خاصة.


* أعتقد إنه من المستحسن أن يعود سفاري إلى الإمارات ومراجعة الطبيب الأمريكي لاتخاذ قرار مناسب حول العلاج سواء كان عبر عملية جراحية دقيقة أو غير ذلك.


* على الرغم من أن القاهرة بها طب متطور وخبراء في علاج بعض الحالات الدقيقة، من المستحسن أن يتابع سفاري العلاج مع الطبيب الأمريكي بحكم متابعته للحالة.. ولكن لا بأس أن يذهب سفاري للقاهرة ومعه كل تشخيصات الطبيب الأمريكي والعلاج الذي تم فإن لم يجد علاجاً شافياً في مصر بخلاف العملية فليتجه إلى الإمارات.


* إصابة سفاري دقيقة وغير تقليدية وحدثت نتيجة مضاعفات لعب الكرة إثر تشخيص ضعيف في السودان وبعد أن ظل اللاعب يتعرض للاتهامات الجماهيرية فيضطر للمشاركة ويضغط على آلام الإصابة.. وهي إصابة لا تحتمل الإهمال..


* طالما إن سفاري سيطير إلى القاهرة حسب توجيهات الطبيب لأخذ حقنتين فليتم ذلك على جناح السرعة، ونسأل الله أن ينجح علاج القاهرة ويعود اللاعب سريعاً إلى الملعب.. ولكن إن لم يتم الشفاء فليتجه اللاعب إلى ألمانيا بعد مراجعة الطبيب الأمريكي بالإمارات.


* إذا أجريت للاعب عملية تحتم غيابه طويلاً عن الملاعب وحتى الموسم القادم فعلى المريخ أن يحتاط بالشروع في التعاقد مع مدافع محترف أفريقي في سن متوسطة ويتميز بالقوة وطول القامة وإجادة الرأسيات واللعب في أكثر من وظيفة مثل المحور بجانب الدفاع.. 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله كلام يحير
انا اؤمن بالقضاء والقدر ولكن اصابة سفاري تحير عديييييييييييل كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله كلام يحير
انا اؤمن بالقضاء والقدر ولكن اصابة سفاري تحير عديييييييييييل كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مؤمنين بقضاء الله 
اللهم لانسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه 
اللهم رد عنا البلاء
وشر القضاء
وعين كل من يريد بسيد البلد الزعيم 
مريخ الانجاز والاعجاز
شرا 
اللهم نسألك بفضل هذا الشهر 
ان تجعل كيده فى نحره 
وتصيبه بقدر الشر الذى يريده 
بنا 
آميييييييين


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اللهم آمييييييييين ياعظمه 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الاصابة فى المريخ بقت هاجس فاصابة طمبل وكتشى
 وراجى وسفارى تحتاج الى دراسة من كل الجوانب 
لكى نستفيد منها هل هى تقصير طبى ام اهمال ادارى
وهل اللجنة الطبية بالنادى على مستوى عالى لقد خسر
الفريق كثير من نجومة ونريد ان نحتاط للموسم المقبل
انشاءالله 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الله يعين , خاصة انو اللعيبة لمن يصلو القمة بكونو كبرو وبالتالى امكانية رجوعهم نسبة ضئيلة , الله يستر .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياجماعه قصة الاصابات الفي المريخ دي دايره دراسه من كل الجوانب 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*نسأل الله له عاجل الشفاء ...
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
اتمني ان له الشفاء العاجل  واتمني ان يعود الينا فارسا مغوارا كما عهدناه
ولكن السؤال الي متي الطب ضعيف والي متي يرتبط علاج اللاعب  بتشخيص خاطئ
لماذا  تقوم الادارة بتجهيز اطباء مؤهلين 

*

----------


## محمد star

*والله ربنا يعين ويعافى لينا ولدنا سفارى قايتو حسد ده مافيه اى كلام
                        	*

----------

